# Whos gonna brave the warm rains?!



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Im going to, no big flats yet but im going to hit a shallow beach area tonight hoping this rain will light a fire under there a##!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well boys finally had a good night such a good night i just got home.When my buddy wakes up ill post them for ya. Channel were hitting left and right and got 3 flats 20-25 lbs or a lil more on 1! The best news is the flats were not skinny by any means but were not bloated so spring feed is probly still to come. #patientspaysoff lol


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

z


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

mostly on cut chub, but missed 2 big runs on live bullheads to.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what area are you fishing?


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

afellure12 said:


> Out of curiosity, what area are you fishing?


union county


----------

